# Soap Packaging Idea



## lsg (Sep 12, 2013)

I bought a couple of Martha Stewart edge punches at Hobby Lobby with my 40% off coupons. I used them to decorate my soap packaging.


----------



## CaraCara (Sep 12, 2013)

Oooh, very nice! What a great way to jazz up cardstock.


----------



## MaitriBB (Sep 12, 2013)

One of the soaps that I got from the Brambleberry soap swap in August had that lacy edge like your middle two, and I was wondering where they got the packaging.  Good find!


----------



## Lidyax (Sep 12, 2013)

Beautiful! 


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## kazmi (Sep 12, 2013)

cute!! what a great idea


----------



## Stinkydancer (Sep 12, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## heartsong (Sep 12, 2013)

terrific idea, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Sep 12, 2013)

I love those!


----------



## Stakie (Sep 12, 2013)

Pretty awesome. =3


----------



## MKRainville (Sep 12, 2013)

Very neat idea! Thanks for sharing Lsg!  My favorite is the one with the waves, it would be great for a sea salt bar!


----------



## savonierre (Sep 12, 2013)

That is gorgeous packaging..


----------



## lsg (Sep 12, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the kind comments.  It is almost as fun for me to play with packaging and label design as it is to make the soap.


----------

